# Internet Explorer can't open Amtrak Guest Rewards site



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I cannot open the Amtrak Guest Rewards website. Have tried different browsers, IE9, IE7, Firefox, Google Chrome. None of them work. Have tried different settings and resetting to default settings. Nothing seems to work. Has anyone else have this problem? Know of a fix?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 1, 2012)

No problem here. IE9 (Win7) and Safari 5.1.7 (OSx 10.6.8).


----------



## rusty spike (Jul 1, 2012)

Just opened it with IE8/WinXP


----------



## md (Oct 14, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> No problem here. IE9 (Win7) and Safari 5.1.7 (OSx 10.6.8).


 Did you make any special settings


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

how or what do you have to set to open Amtrack Guest Rewards using IE 8 and windows XP


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 14, 2012)

md said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem here. IE9 (Win7) and Safari 5.1.7 (OSx 10.6.8).
> ...


No.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2012)

Guest said:


> how or what do you have to set to open Amtrack Guest Rewards using IE 8 and windows XP


Try "Amtrak", not "Amtrack".


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2012)

whats the magic settings to open Amtrack Guest Rewards using XP and IE8. Please HELP


----------



## Anthony (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Mike, but you'll have to be far more specific about the problem you're experiencing. I encounter no problems accessing AGR's site using XP and IE8.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > how or what do you have to set to open Amtrack Guest Rewards using IE 8 and windows XP
> ...


----------



## tomfuller (Oct 28, 2012)

Try going to the Amtrak.com/home page and go to the top right tab and go in from the drop down box (3rd one down).

Do you have points you want to trade in or do you just want to join?


----------



## PPorro (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's the link, just in case you are typing something wrong...

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/home/index


----------

